# Experience with Lamictal + Seroplex and also Naltrexone



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello, I quit my lamictal + Seroplex (SSRI) treatment some weeks ago and basically I had some mild positive effects and also some negative effects during treatment. A few weeks after I stopped the treatment I tried Naltrexone again, 25 mg once, and 6 mg some days later. I had more DR after the 25 mg (at least I felt a bit out of body) and zero effect after the 6 mg.

And for more details, I was on a treatment for a mild mood disorder for more than 2 years, with lithium. After all this time I fially managed to convince my psychiatrist to let me try lamictal and an SSRI. It was really hard because this brain dead of a psychiatrist always thought I was a hypochondriac, thought I didn't have DPDR (he was also talking down to me and litterally making fun of me during the sessions, but that's a story for another time), and was always irritated because what I was talking about was "too complicated" (well sorry for being the patient, you dumb f*ck).
Anyway. I had to show a lot of scientific articles that he didn't believe at first and had to re-explain everything he misremembered about all my symptoms to finally have him let me try it. I slowly decreased Lithium as I was increase lamictal. At around 150 mg I had no effect and added Seroplex 10 mg. I had some reduction in DR after a few days (I had only DR at the time). It was noticeable but not huge. I noticed it everytime I went out of the house and started to hear distant sounds, birds, echo of my steps on the walls, and so on... After a month I couldn't tell if the improvement was still there or if I got used to it. Once I said that I "felt good" at the beginning of the session so my psychiatrist naturally thought I was having a maniac episode (this is literally what happened...). So he insisted on reducing my Seroplex to 5 mg and agreed to keep increasing Lamictal. At that point my DR came back at the original level and I realized the improvement had still been there. Incrased Lamictal up to 300 mg, and the effect on DR came back a bit. I still had some negative effects on my memory since I took Haldol last year, and I suspected that something I was taking was also causing this kind of effect (I know I have a poor memory for a lot of things, but it definitely got worse, I had to write things all the time, and people were making fun of me at work for never remembering what happened the previous day). I decided to not insist on increasing again the Seroplex because I really wanted to have my memory back and not keep taking a treatment for 10 more years if it had some effects on my memory. So I asked to quit and had to negociate for a few sessions until I could. My DR is back to its original level, and my memory is slowly improving again. I also had some uncomfortable withdrawal symptoms, but it was ok without doing anything eventually.

About Naltrexone. I had tried in the past, only 6 mg per day as i had seen in a paper. I thought I felt some effect just a few minutes after ingesting, which was very surprizing. But the effect was not that strong as I kept taking it every day. I tried again recently from what was left in the box. I tried 25 mg, and I just had more DR in the hours later. Not too annoying but I was definitely feeling my body much less, which I usually don't have. The next week I tried 6 mg again once or twice and did not notice any change. The original effect could have been a placebo, as Mayer-Gross suggested. But I did try again Saint John's Wort, which never had any effect on my DPDR in the past, but in the past it did have an effect on my mood, I felt happier and more sociable, and could stay up later without having my usual headache, and I suffered much less from getting up after too little sleep, and it also gave me pleasant physical sensations (and I know this is unusual, I haven't seen anyone report something like that so far). There is no way this had been a placebo, it's like if you can't mistake the effect of drinking 1L beer with a placebo, because the effect is really clear. And it was. But this time I tried again with twice the dosage and felt absolutely nothing. So I think something changed in me since then, and perhaps it is due to that treatment. I don't know.

Anyway, my conclusion is that none of these things is for me.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Your psychiatrist seems like a dick.

I’m pretty much done now with allowing them to haphazardly mess with my brain’s neurochemistry, but I have to say, it really sucks that we have to get prescriptions from these assholes in our attempt to just try to make our lives a bit more tolerable.


----------

